# First kill with PFS



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay I'm just kidding guys. My uncle shot this nice doe with his recurve today and we took a picture with my PFH. I did however take out a rat with it while cutting grass around my house. I'm looking forward to some nice deer sausage from this one. My uncle stores his deer In my deep freezer and I have dibs on however much meat I want. It's a nice arrangement.

Please note that I would never use a slingshot on a deer. I firmly believe in using the right gear for the right job.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats on the deer! Whenever I had the choice, I would always take a nice tender doe over an old, tough buck. Should be very fine eating ... makes my mouth water thinking about it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Charles. I didn't shoot the deer though. My uncle did. He's alot like me though. We like to build random things. That joker can make a sweet leather knife sheath. I did however effectively take out the rat with my pickle fork hunter. First shot was a miss and the second was a head shot. It was an instant kill. Even though it was a pest,'I still don't want to see anything suffer. But I didnt want that booger tearIng up my house either. I am excited tohave that deer in my freezer. My wife can do amazing dishes with deer meat


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice lil trick there with the thread title and pfs photo with the doe.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

well, it's not a COMPLETE lie. The rat is actually my first kill with the slingshot. It was from about 10'ft and was a good head shot with 3/8 in lead. Very effective


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you think such a small slingshot could take a rabbit, squirrel, or pheasant?

I might want to pick one up if it could. I like the idea of always having a small slingshot in my pocket for opportunistic hunting.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

My first kill was a wasp...


----------

